# PC hängt sich beim booten auf !



## tammer (12. November 2008)

*PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

Hallo, mein PC hängt sich beim booten auf. Ich schalten den PC an und dann kommt der Acer Boot-Screen und das wars, ich kann nicht ins BIOS garnix funktioniert.

Das Problem besteht nur mit der E8400 CPU mit der E5200 CPU bootet er ohne Probleme!
E8400 wird auch erkannt sobald ich die TAB Taste drücke, danach geht nix mehr.

Bios Update habe ich das neuste.

Ich habe den Acer Aspire Predator Crusher PC der orangene von Mediamarkt.

Was ich schon getan habe:
Alle Festplatten abgeklemmt und nur die Systemplatte dran gelassen.
Beide Rams umgesteckt, sowie es nur mit einem Ram Riegel versucht.
CPU Kühler getauscht und es damit versucht.
Alle Kabeln ausgesteckt und wieder reingesteckt.

Meint ihr das die CPU inkompatibel zu dem Board ist? Ist nähmlich ein Customboard mit nForce 780i SLI Chipsatz.

Seit Tage versuche ich das Problem zu lösen, doch niemand kann mir helfen.

Vielleicht hier jemand?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (12. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

Naja installier mal das windows neu sollte man machen bei starken sys veränderungen!!


----------



## gettohomie (12. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

mh Nforce


----------



## NukeEliminator (12. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

Was meinst du mit Customboard?


----------



## jetztaber (12. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

Was booten wir denn überhaupt? Vista oder XP?
Sind für das Betriebssystem die aktuellsten Chipsatztreiber installiert?
Ist das System übertaktet oder nicht? Wenn ja, wie?

etc.


----------



## gettohomie (12. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

noch was ist ein E8400 45nm und hat der 780i eine unterstützung dafür


----------



## tammer (13. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

also leute mit solchen Antworten habe ich wirklich nicht gerechnet! Liest Ihr überhaupt mein Beitrag durch oder nur das Topic?

zB jetzaber Moderator und dann solche Fragen

Ich will hier niemand angreifen, doch wie oben beschrieben ist komme ich garnicht ins Windows.
Es kommt nur der Boot Screen und verbleibt auf Ewigkeiten in dieser Sache.

Mir ist das ein Rätsel warum die CPU erkannt wird aber dann sich faul wieder schlafen legt.

Es vergehen Tage und Tage und die E5200 CPU verlässt mich die Tage dann habe ich wirklich ein Problem.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## jetztaber (13. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*



tammer schrieb:


> also leute mit solchen Antworten habe ich wirklich nicht gerechnet! Liest Ihr überhaupt mein Beitrag durch oder nur das Topic?
> 
> zB jetzaber Moderator und dann solche Fragen
> 
> ...



Dann lies mal im Handbuch nach, wie man einen CMOS Reset durchführt und zwar bei eingesetztem E8400. Und wenn das nichts nützt, bringst Du ihn dahin zurück, wo Du ihn gekauft hast.


----------



## Merty (13. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

Möglicherweise hilft auch ein BIOS-Update, was Du vorher mit der alten CPU durchführen solltest.

Vielleicht klappt es dann mit der neuen CPU.

Wenn nicht, ist diese sehr warscheinlich defekt, da der 780i Deine CPU definitiv unterstützt.


----------



## tammer (13. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

so ich habe heute mein Asrock Mainboard zum testen bekommen, und sehe DIE E8400 GEHT !

Merty ich habe bereits das neuste Bios drauf

jetzaber an meinem Board gibts hinten extra nen cmos reset knopf, nix geholfen.

CPU ist definitv nichte defekt

Ich probiere mal ne andere HDD


----------



## Zoon (13. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

Wenn das Board ne Eigenkration von Acer ist, guck mal ob man für bestimmte CPU Typen bzw. deren Erkennung Jumper setzen muss (ja das gibts heute noch!), steht davon in der Anleitung nix drin?  
Bei nForce Chipsätze mache ich lieber gründl. CMOS Reset indem ich auch die Batterie kurz rausnehme, getrennt von der Stromversorgung ein paar mal den Powerknopf drücken damit das Muttertier wirklich stromlos ist, dann nochmal von vorne.

Irgendeine komische Meldung vom BIOS auf Bildschirm bevor der PC hängebleibt oder frierts Bild nur ein, erkennts Board den Speicher richtig, Timings Spannungen etc?

Ansonsten da noch Garantie drauf bring ihn zurück. (Hoffe du hast die Original CPU nicht schon weiterverkauft!)


----------



## emmaspapa (13. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

Das ist doch garantiert ein kastriertes Board. Da würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen das da alles drauf läuft.


----------



## tammer (13. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

kastriertes Board? Ist es vllt wegen den Pins ? Weil bei mir waren da einige verbogen, ich schaue nochmal in Handbuch ob da was mit Jumper steht


----------



## emmaspapa (13. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

Kastriert im Sinne von beschnittene Funktionen/Ausstattung. Die Dinger in einem Fertig-PC haben meisten ein im Funktionsumfang reduziertes Board und ggf. auch in der Ausstattung/Funktionen.

Das kann dann schon einmal so weit gehen das eine CPU auf diesem Board nicht erkannt wird, obwohl das Board es eigentlich können müsste.


----------



## tammer (13. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

ja das kann gut sein, die E8400 wird auf dem Asrock Mainboard erkannt und geht 100% leider nicht auf dem 780i nForce Board 

Dann muss ich mich wohl damit abpfinden das mein PC wohl mit der CPU nicht gehen wird.


----------



## tammer (14. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

Hallo ich habe nun rausgefunden was für ein Model ich habe:

MS-7510 von Micro-Star 

Momentan habe ich die Version 1.0 drauf und es gibt 1.2

In der Bios Beschreibung steht das ich das mit einem Diskettenlaufwerk updaten soll, ich habe aber keins und auf dem Board ist nichtmal ein Anschluß, nur 1x IDE.

URL: MSI Technology GmbH - innovation with style

Leute wie kann ich die aktuelle Version nun drauf spielen???

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann


----------



## emmaspapa (14. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

Das ist doch ein MSI P7N  Die bieten auch ein Programm zum flashen unter WIndows an. Das hat bei mir eigentlich immer funktioniert.

Installiere mal das LiveUpdate http://www.msi-technology.de/index....72&PHPSESSID=3a7264b79422a2887cc47366a28de480


----------



## tammer (14. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

habe das installiert, er findet nur updates für vga und das liveupdate tool, was nun?


----------



## jetztaber (14. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

Leg mal beide CPUs auf den Heatspreader und sag mir, ob Du auf der Unterseite einen Unterschied in den Kontaktflächen siehst. Sockel 775 hin - verbogene Pins her, geht der eine nicht, geht der andere auch nicht. Mag ja sein, dass beim E5200 nicht alle Kontakte belegt sind, aber trotzdem.

Hast Du jetzt mal die Batterie des CMOS entfernt und bei eingelegtem E8400 wieder eingelegt und neu gestartet? Im Bios sind 100%ig irgendwo manuelle Werte eingestellt, die den Start des E8400 verhindern, da sie für ihn falsch sind. Da wird der Druck auf das Reset-Knöpfchen auch nichts bringen. Das Board muss elektrisch abgetrennt werden...

Und wieso sind eigentlich die Pins des Sockels verbogen?! 

Noch was, das P7N oder 7510 hat den Floppy-Stecker links unten, unter dem gelben Slot. Das Ding ist schwarz und trägt die Bezeichnung FDD1.


----------



## emmaspapa (14. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*



tammer schrieb:


> habe das installiert, er findet nur updates für vga und das liveupdate tool, was nun?



MSI Bios wird nicht passen da es ein Fertig-PC ist. Das Bios bekommst Du vom PC-Hersteller.


----------



## tammer (14. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

@jetztaber das mit der CMOS Batterie habe ich schon versucht, kein Erfolg. Die Pins sind ganz leicht verbogen ich habe sie vorsichtig wieder richtig hingebogen.
Grade eben war ich mit der E5200 CPU drin und habe versucht das mit dem Liveupdate irgendwie hinzubekommen, doch es findet keine Bios Updates, liegt daran das dieses Board von Acer modifiziert worden ist.
Floppyanschlußmöglichkeit unten sind alle nicht Vorhanden, nur die USB Pins.
Auf meinem Board steht halt MS-7510, doch es ist nich das P7N Diamond, habe andere Heatpipes aufm Board.

@emmaspapa das wußte ich schon am Tag des Kaufes, warum denkst du das ich so blöd wäre und irgendein falsches Bios drüber flashen will? Endlich nach paar Tagen habe ichs rausgefunden, und zu erzählst was vom PC-Hersteller *lach*
Das BIOS wo der PC-Herrsteller (Acer) anbietet ist immernoch das womit der PC geliefert wurde.

Habe MS-7501 eine modifiziertes Mainboard von P7N Diamond von MSI. Bei mir unterscheiden sich nur die Heatpipes und kein Floppyanschlußmöglichkeit, sonst alles identisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir jemand helfen ob ich das zu 100% drauf flashen kann? Von 1.0 -> auf 1.2 

Datei 1.0: A7510NAE.100
Datei 1.2: A7510NMS.120

Wie ihr seht unterscheiden die sich nur von paar Buchstaben bin aber wirklich noch sehr ängstlich mein Board zu schrotten.
MSI gibt kein Support, weil ich ein modifiziertes Board von Acer habe.
Was soll ich nun tun?


----------



## jetztaber (14. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

Kannst Du mal auf der Acer-Seite nach einem Bios suchen? 

Ich hasse diese OEM Modifikationen. Unglaublich, einfach kein FDD-Port drauf! Zumal alle anderen Boards von Wert mit einem USB-Stick flashbar sind.

Ich habe mir in diesem Zusammenhang auch die heruntergeladenen Zip-Archive für das Bios und das Handbuch entpackt und durchgesehen. Es gibt tatsächlich nur die Möglichkeit über Diskette, oder eben das Online Tool zu flashen.

Was ich mir vorstellen kann: Auf der Acer-Homepage wird es auch ein eigenes Onlinetool geben! Ich habe das bei einer Bekannten auf einem Netbook gesehen.

Schon mal da gewesen: http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/desktop/aspire_g7700.html


----------



## tammer (14. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

habe mit dem Tool auf v1.1 geflasht nun bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz! CMOS Batterie habe ich schon rausgemacht und getestet.

Ist nun das Mainboard kaputt? Es geht wirklich nix mehr, Lüfter drehen sich nur der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.

Hilfe


----------



## jetztaber (14. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

Welches Tool (Acer/MSI) und woher war das Bios (Acer/MSI)? War der E5200 drin?

*edit*
Ich geh mal von Acer aus..., flash es noch mal.


----------



## tammer (14. November 2008)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim booten auf !*

jetztaber ich mach neuen Thread auf, nun ist alles kaputt


----------

